# Help with my new computer



## GutsyGod (Nov 25, 2006)

hey guys im new to all this computer stuff so im kinda inexperienced but i want to build a new computer because i got alot of the stuff on black friday. My friends are going to help me out but i want some more input from this website too. the stuff i either have or have planned are as follows:

Ultra ATX Mid-Tower case
Ultra X-Finity 500w Power Supply
MSI 945P Neo3-F Socket T Intel 945P ATX
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 Conroe 1.86GHz
CORSAIR ValueSelect 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667
ATI 100-437510 Radeon X1600PRO 512MB
Thermaltake CL-P0257 Blue orb II CPU Cooler

let me know if there are any compatibility issues or if im getting something thats horrible. this is a budget computer so not everythings as good as it should be


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 25, 2006)

Does that motherboard support that cpu? I cant remember if 945's do or not. Everything else looks pretty good for a basic gaming comp.


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

get a x1600xt/x1650pro/x1650xt instead of that one


----------



## ktr (Nov 25, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:


> Does that motherboard support that cpu? I cant remember if 945's do or not.



same socket, only thing stoping it is a bios update...


----------



## GutsyGod (Nov 25, 2006)

well my friend recomended that board, im not sure if it supports it but can any1 find out for me? also is the x1600xt better than the x1600 pro?


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

GutsyGod said:


> well my friend recomended that board, im not sure if it supports it but can any1 find out for me? also is the x1600xt better than the x1600 pro?



the x1650xt is the best, the x1650pro and x1600xt are basically the same, the x1600pro is the worse


----------



## OOTay (Nov 26, 2006)

pt said:


> the x1650xt is the best, the x1650pro and x1600xt are basically the same, the x1600pro is the worse



you can flash to xt im sure... i saved a butt load on a x850xt by buying a pro.


----------



## D_o_S (Nov 26, 2006)

The performance of the X1300XT is very similar to that of a X1650 PRO, so personally I'd go for that (depends on the price difference between the two).


----------

